# most irritating 20c Pop Songs



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This is addressed to the older members - unless some of the younger ones grew up hating what their parents played to them. You can go back as far as you like in the twentieth century.

What was the song that made you grit your teeth the hardest? What was too twee - too sentimental - too smug - too boastful - too asinine? What had about two notes and three guitar chords, and only ten words in the lyrics? What was useless, but even worse, ubiquitous? What drove you nuts?

Gnash, foam - but don't forget to post, so we can all join in the two minute hate.
On this one, you can vote for as many as you like.

Apologies in advance if I went and picked your favourite....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"My Way" Ushered in the "New Era" of egocentrism.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Long-Haired Lover From Liverpool by Little Jimmy Osmond. Without doubt one of the most execrable pop records ever made even bearing in mind the tough competition before, during and since. It absolutely drove me nuts at the time - LJO and I were about the same age and the effect he had on me was similar to the one Chief Inspector Clouseau had on Commissioner Dreyfus. I even threatened to punch my older sister if she went out and bought it. I would offer a youtube link for it but I'm worried I'll make too many enemies.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm glad to day I do nto recognize all of them, even though I was born in '57. I picked the Beatles with Yellow submarine, especially because they should have known better (I can handle Obladi oblada once in a while).

By the way, I like Mull of Kintyre (sufficiently to put it on the car MP3 USB stick).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When Taggart & I discussed this, we realised the truth of the proverb 'one man's meat is another man's poison'. Taggart 'quite likes' Lily the Pink, and abominates Frank Ifield's 'I remember you', which I love & consequently refused to put in the poll. 

Clive Dunn's 'Grandad' is pretty dire, but if only I'd remembered 'Long-haired lover from Liverpool' I think it would have taken the (soggy) biscuit!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> "My Way" Ushered in the "New Era" of egocentrism.


I got this from the Ancient American History scribes recording these events at the time. I've seen grainy films of Frank Sinatra.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I voted for the Spice Girls and "other."

Playground In My Mind.

I actually had to look up the title. It's that _My Name is Michael, I've Got a Nickel_ song. Especially when sung by a precocious child.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't vote for the Lilly the Pink because I like some of the "silly" stuff from the 60's like The Urban Spaceman - although The Intro and the Outro could quite easily go on the list. All the rest are suitably execrable.

There are a range of other possibilities - Tiny Tim's Tiptoe through the Tulips; Max Bygraves "Gilly Gilly Ossenfeffer Katzenellen Bogen by the Sea" or "You're a Pink Toothbrush"; Des O'Connor;Jimmy Young. The British variety industry has produced a number of acts that many people consider beyond the pale. Doubtless there are American equivalents, but thankfully, they have not reached these shores.

Thank goodness, our minds blot out the real clunkers.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Another ghastly offering from my teenage years - 'All I want for Christmas is a Beatle...' 

'Playground of my mind' reminds me of 'Windmills of my mind' from 'The Thomas Crown Affair'. Talk about pretentious!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

"Macarena" by Los del Rio. There are so many.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

_~Sooooo tell me whatcha want whatcha rilly rilly want
I'll tell ya what I want what I rilly rilly want etc.
I rilly rilly rilly wanna zig-a-zay-ahhhh_~​
You don't know how great this song is until you have performed a made-up dance routine to it with glittered-up lesbians, transvestites and a gay acrobat while wearing deely bobbers and oversized sunglasses in a seaside resort town. For those sentimental reasons I can't honestly choose it even though I think it is terrible.

_Mull of Kintyre_ is up there, but I think this list could be comprised entirely of Paul McCartney Christmas songs, including the absolute worst _Simply Havin' a Wonderful Christmas Time _and slightly less egregious fare like _Pipes of Peace_. Truthfully the occasion doesn't matter; if Paul McCartney wrote it, I probably hate it.

Oh, I don't know how much stock this will hold for older members, but folks of my generation may remember the horrendous English theme song from the _Pokémon_ anime series, which is definitely a pop song, and is definitely incredibly annoying because it is lounging around in my head right now and it won't leave.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> When Taggart & I discussed this, we realised the truth of the proverb 'one man's meat is another man's poison'. Taggart 'quite likes' Lily the Pink, and abominates Frank Ifield's 'I remember you', which I love & consequently refused to put in the poll.
> 
> Clive Dunn's 'Grandad' is pretty dire, but if only I'd remembered 'Long-haired lover from Liverpool' I think it would have taken the (soggy) biscuit!


The Scaffold doing Lily the Pink was my favourite party record--I've still got it !


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> ... but I think this list could be comprised entirely of Paul McCartney Christmas songs, including the absolute worst _Simply Havin' a Wonderful Christmas Time _and slightly less egregious fare like _Pipes of Peace_. Truthfully the occasion doesn't matter; if Paul McCartney wrote it, I probably hate it.


I think Macca is great, but he's always had an overly sentimental streak.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

It's a tie for me between Lennon's 'Imagine' and McCartney (and Denny Laine)'s 'Mulligan's tyres'

Awful dirges both, and in Lennon's case absurdly self important. 

From two people who ought to have known better. Hmpff. 

Not that I'm jealous, at all...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate 'imagine' too, particularly the way it is played at young people's funerals. Shocked or grief-stricken people have come to church to see them off and are asked to 'imagine there's no heaven', which doesn't seem to be particularly helpful.

Apparently this is now a trend, and I experienced it myself when a student of mine died of cancer, aged only twenty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

Gimmick songs are bearable in comparison with the schlock that passed for MOR - so anything by Ken Dodd, Des O'Connor ("Dicker dum-dum" anyone?) Englebert Humperdinck, Malcolm Rowles ("If I Only Had Time"), Terry...can't remember his surname "Seasons in the Sun". These make the poll list seem like works of Art.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

First of all, thanks for bringing up Lily the Pink. Not so much for the song, but last week I was watching Paul McCartney's Beatles 50th Anniversary Special, marveling at his longevity, and I was wondering, whatever happened to his brother, Mike McGear?

I had no idea it was Mike McGear's group that recorded Lily the Pink. It's nice to see he had some success. I guess now that he's retired, he's a McCartney again. 

Anyway, I picked Other on the list because in the States, we had our share of clunkers also. Yummy, Yummy, Yummy, I've Got Love in my Tummy was pretty bad. Then there was the ridiculous and pretentious ballad Wildfire.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> I hate 'imagine' too.


I strongly dislike that song also. A friend of mine, who is a very dedicated Christian, posted a YouTube video of himself singing it. I had to email him and ask him, was this a joke? A Christian singing about imagining no heaven above us?

When it comes to pop songs, I think people don't even listen to what they're singing.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> First of all, thanks for bringing up Lily the Pink. Not so much for the song, but last week I was watching Paul McCartney's Beatles 50th Anniversary Special, marveling at his longevity, and I was wondering, whatever happened to his brother, Mike McGear?
> 
> I had no idea it was Mike McGear's group that recorded Lily the Pink. It's nice to see he had some success. I guess now that he's retired, he's a McCartney again.


He is described as a photographer, musician and author on his website. (with tour dates)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Discounting other, I tallied that I don't know nine of the fourteen others listed.

I figure I am doing pretty well 

"Other" _The Little Drummer Boy_ -- over which I could just go postal.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I strongly dislike that song also. A friend of mine, who is a very dedicated Christian, posted a YouTube video of himself singing it. I had to email him and ask him, was this a joke? A Christian singing about imagining no heaven above us?
> 
> When it comes to pop songs, I think people don't even listen to what they're singing.


Good Point...

However, I still believe that one can love and appreciate the artistry and sound of the song, as well as the intent, if not the exact lyrics, even if it seems to go against the listener's beliefs.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The Spice Girls (the song's called Wannabe, right?).

Everything else pales in comparison (although Crudblud is hereby forgiven for giving a fine reason for his not selecting it).


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I think I was born at roughly the right time to know many of these songs, but I recognize far less than half of those in the poll plus those in posts. Of all the songs mentioned I might like Yellow Submarine the least (but I hardly hate it). I also quite enjoy _Imagine_, but I can understand people disliking it if they have problems with the lyrics. Generally lyrics mean very little to me.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't hate Lily The Pink - five year old me and my five year old sweetheart in primary school used to hold hand and smile at each other through this at singalong time (awww..). 

The Spice Girls on the other hand...There's a new autobiography out by some rising star model who describes - in the opening paragraph - hearing Wannabe for the first time and how it was "a call to arms". My eyes rolled right out of my head.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I was born in '96, but I remember my parents saying how much they didn't like the hokey pop of the 70s, especially Captain and Tennille: "Muskrat Love" and "Love will Keep us Together" were on their list of annoying songs.

Also, in '97, the famous Danish hit "Barbie Girl" came out. That is probably one of the most irritating songs of all time:


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't Turn on the Radio - that's not a song, it's my strategy to avoid hearing irritating pop songs and breaking my furniture from anger.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

SimonNZ said:


> The Spice Girls on the other hand...There's a new autobiography out by some rising star model who describes - in the opening paragraph - hearing Wannabe for the first time and how it was "a call to arms". My eyes rolled right out of my head.


Must be the 'Girl Power' thing, I suppose. The Spice Girls weren't even a group: they were five automatons who were selected from hundreds of others, dressed in different clothes and then, like Offenbach's Olympia, given artificial life - and their success triggered off the formation of numerous other wretched girlbands who were so similar to each other in sound, look and routine that they may as well have all been the result of asexual reproduction from a single cell.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"How Much Is That Doggy In The Window?" could cause me to break out with acne.
Of course I've only heard the original, digitally re-mastered in modern sound.
Have no idea how it sounded back when it was first released. History books tell me it was a relatively peaceful time on earth.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Yummy Yummy Yummy*

"yummy yummy yummy i got love in my tummy". One of the big hits of 1968.






What is worse is watching the old geezer version (talk about lack of pride).






Aghaaa!!! 4'33"! 4'33"! Somebody please give me 4'33". 

So much for the impeccable tastes of the audience.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha I still like many of those songs with corny lyrics. It's more of the modern stuff I can't stand.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

What about the dreadful "Achy Breaky Heart" ?


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Too many to mention.
However here is the reason i voted 'Don't worry be happy'...




Now play it at least 5 times...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Notung said:


> Good Point...
> 
> However, I still believe that one can love and appreciate the artistry and sound of the song, as well as the intent, if not the exact lyrics, even if it seems to go against the listener's beliefs.


I agree - it would be a rum world if we couldn't sing or enjoy a song because it had lyrics we couldn't subscribe 100% to. I am strictly monogamous so it would be impossible for me to enjoy most of the world of opera, for example! :lol:

With 'Imagine' it was its use at a Christian funeral that I found upsetting. My hope that Martin (my twenty-year-old student) was in heaven was the only comfort I could find in the situation. And Manxfeeder's friend was a dedicated Christian who simply hadn't noticed what the lyrics were.

To be honest, I am not a great John Lennon fan anyway. There is something so self-regarding about him - though when I think of his end, all is forgiven.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Can I just say that contrary to the tide of opinion (one thing that makes me boho?) here, I like _Imagine?_ It was the first rock album I ever bought and I've always had a soft spot for the title track. I've also paid attention to the words, and used it in teaching.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> "How Much Is That Doggy In The Window?" could cause me to break out with acne.


Oh gosh - I'd blotted that one out!

What about 'Didn't we have a lovely time, the day we went to Bangor', which LOL is a seaside song about an inland cathedral town?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Can I just say that contrary to the tide of opinion (one thing that makes me boho?) here, I like _Imagine?_ It was the first rock album I ever bought and I've always had a soft spot for the title track. I've also paid attention to the words, and used it in teaching.


Good point - I can see its use in promoting debate about the world, & it's certainly a Boho anthem. 
With me, it's not just the lyrics, though - it's the draggy way it proceeds.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm surprised Sir Cliff Richard has escaped scot-free in the posts so far. His 'mistletoe & wine' has ideologically acceptable lyrics as far as I am concerned, but listening to it is like being one of the Roman Emperor's guests & suffocated in rose petals released from false ceiling panels.






Yuk yuk yuk!









Alma-Tadema - the Roses of Heliogabalus.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

And just when you thought it was safe to come out - "Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini", Brian Hyland, 1960!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I forgot about that one. Add that to the acne-provokers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Discounting other, I tallied that I don't know nine of the fourteen others listed.
> 
> I figure I am doing pretty well
> 
> "Other" _The Little Drummer Boy_ -- over which I could just go postal.


But...but...but...I like "The Little Drummer Boy"( only as done by the Harry Simeone Chorale). :angel:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

No thread of this sort can go too long without mention of any song created by the evil triumvirate of Stock, Aitken & Waterman.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's funny looking back at some of these songs, like the girls sitting in the back seat with Fred, the itsy bitsie bikini, and another one that wasn't mentioned about standing on the corner watching all the girls go by, though they may be annoying now, when I was a kid, these songs presented me with adult situations packaged in a way that I could relate to them. 

I remember as a youngster feeling like somehow I'd end up being the guy driving the girls with Fred, knowing how awkward it would become at the beach, and that someday girls, who I always liked anyway, would become very interesting.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The bikini song was very innocent - 'she was afraid to come out in the open'. She wouldn't be afraid now, alas!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> The bikini song was very innocent - 'she was afraid to come out in the open'. She wouldn't be afraid now, alas!


Yes. Those were wholesome, innocent days. Annette Funicello reigned.

I'm reading it right out of the American History book.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm afraid, being British, I had to google her. But I expect you don't know about Pearl Carr & Teddy Johnson, or the Six-Five Special, so... 

(Dorita y Pepe, Yana, Cy Grant, Alma Cogan, Michael Holliday?)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Billy Joel-We Didn't Start The Fire ...this one makes me exhausted.
Culture Club-Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? ...don't give me any ideas!
A Flock Of Seagulls (candidate for stupidest band name in history) I Ran
Bon Jovi-Livin' On A Prayer ... I pray this band will go away, but they won't. Ahhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Notung said:


> Good Point...
> 
> However, I still believe that one can love and appreciate the artistry and sound of the song, as well as the intent, if not the exact lyrics, even if it seems to go against the listener's beliefs.


I dislike the song of Lennon too ma but to me the music is far worse than the lyrics, that are not so bad. Anyway there are tons of songs that I find incredibly more irritating than Imagine, that is just an average pop song that has the guilt of been too much famous.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

hpowders said:


> "How Much Is That Doggy In The Window?" could cause me to break out with acne.
> Of course I've only heard the original, digitally re-mastered in modern sound.
> Have no idea how it sounded back when it was first released. History books tell me it was a relatively peaceful time on earth.


To me it's a song that simply reminds me of that last scene of Pink Flamingos


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> And just when you thought it was safe to come out - "Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini", Brian Hyland, 1960!


Well,that's a big fat pity because I like it.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Billy Joel-We Didn't Start The Fire ...this one makes me exhausted.
> Culture Club-Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? ...don't give me any ideas!
> A Flock Of Seagulls (candidate for stupidest band name in history) I Ran
> Bon Jovi-Livin' On A Prayer ... I pray this band will go away, but they won't. Ahhhhhh!!!!!!


All great songs imo.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Annoying pop songs. Almost anything from Madonna, Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, Justin Timberlake, Justin Bieber, and etc. Yeah now that is some annoying stuff.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Grab a large bucket and prepare to vomit at the utter tosh that is....






and...






and...






AARRRRRGH!!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually, I don't like 'Please release me, let me go' by Engelbert Humperdinck. I hate the lyrics, '...let me go, for I don't love you any more.' How brutal is that. It reminds me of a case I read about where a bloke divorced his wife because 'he was bored with her'. 
Try that, Taggart, and I promise you, my reaction won't be *boring*.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The Irish 'sixties' group *The Bachelors* were handsome - had good voices - and sang melodious songs with well-crafted lyrics. But somehow, it was all too much.

'I'm in heaven when I see you *smile*. *S-m-i-l-e* for me, *my* Diane...'

I'm afraid my toes tend to curl instead.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> Annoying pop songs. Almost anything from Madonna, Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, Justin Timberlake, Justin Bieber, and etc. Yeah now that is some annoying stuff.


Some of these aren't 20thC (see OP) and Madonna at least has some pedigree as a decent pop artist. Perhaps you'd like to name some of hers that are particularly annoying?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

What annoys me most about Madonna is her phony put-on attempt at a British accent.

Madonna, indeed!!:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

hpowders said:


> What annoys me most about Madonna is her phony put-on attempt at a British accent.
> 
> Madonna, indeed!!:lol:


Go on...in which songs?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Some of these aren't 20thC (see OP) and Madonna at least has some pedigree as a decent pop artist. Perhaps you'd like to name some of hers that are particularly annoying?


Mostly her 90's stuff. I can tolerate some of her early years.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Go on...in which songs?


No songs. Her speech at times. She's a phony!! She's from Michigan!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

hpowders said:


> No songs. Her speech at times. She's a phony!!


Odd...and I thought this was about songs...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright you want a song. Justify My Love. There you go.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's typical of me that the only Madonna song I really like was one of her most atypical - Beautiful Stranger. I know it was a one-off which she wrote for an Austin Powers movie but an album's worth of songs in a similar cod-psychedelic style might have actually buttered my parsnips. I'm no fan of hers (probably because I dislike so much pop from the 80s onwards) but Beautiful Stranger was undoubtedly a clever pastiche.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> It's typical of me that the only Madonna song I really like was one of her most atypical - Beautiful Stranger. I know it was a one-off which she wrote for an Austin Powers movie but an album's worth of songs in a similar cod-psychedelic style might have actually buttered my parsnips. I'm no fan of hers (probably because I dislike so much pop from the 80s onwards) but Beautiful Stranger was undoubtedly a clever pastiche.


I disagree about the 80's thing. But I guess I'm used to the criticism of the 80's. Madonna and Michael Jackson are probably the things I dislike most about the 80's. But plenty of 80's Pop I like. Maybe some of them are more tied up with Rock than RnB though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

techniquest said:


> Grab a large bucket and prepare to vomit at the utter tosh that is....


Why did I watch these? WHY?????


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Songs with nonsense lyrics that for some reason were seen as meaningful
A good example is Vienna by Ultravox. As the man said... 'This means nothing to me ah Vienna ' and he was right it meant nothing to me either


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Mannfred Mann - Watermelon Man! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Madonna's songs are like Lang-Langian lukewarmian kind of okay. Ya dig?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Annoying pop songs. Almost anything from Madonna, Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, Justin Timberlake, Justin Bieber, and etc. Yeah now that is some annoying stuff.


Madonna's Live To Tell is a good song. As for the other folks, I've never heard a note.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

starthrower said:


> As for the other folks, I've never heard a note.


I'd keep it that way, too.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> What about 'Didn't we have a lovely time, the day we went to Bangor', which LOL is a seaside song about an inland cathedral town?


I am quite fond of that song, and it has remained an occasional earworm (!) since ?1974 or so.

Vic Reeves and Bob Mortimer have taken it as the theme song in their latest preposterous and occasionally very funny sitcom parody, which suggests to me they're secretly fond of it too. It has a certain jolly 'je ne sais quoi'!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'And on the way back I was sick over Jack'? - seems a bit of an unsubtle 'je ne sais quoi'! :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> 'And on the way back I was sick over Jack'? - seems a bit of an unsubtle 'je ne sais quoi'! :lol:


I never claimed it was subtle!


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> It's typical of me that the only Madonna song I really like was one of her most atypical - Beautiful Stranger. I know it was a one-off which she wrote for an Austin Powers movie but an album's worth of songs in a similar cod-psychedelic style might have actually buttered my parsnips. I'm no fan of hers (probably because I dislike so much pop from the 80s onwards) but Beautiful Stranger was undoubtedly a clever pastiche.


I really don't want to get in to this but I happen to really like Madonna's 'Oh Father'... 
One of my favourite intro's for a pop song.






There i said it!

PS i agree that shaddap you face should have been an option.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

I have plenty of time for Madonna, owning _Like a Virgin_ and _Ray of Light_ and I can't think of any song that I have found annoying.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Look here, chaps, in the OP I did apologise if I went & picked your favourites. 
Madonna is obviously a grey area - but there are some real rotten-tomato songs here, both in the poll & in the posts.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> I have plenty of time for Madonna, owning _Like a Virgin_ and _Ray of Light_ and I can't think of any song that I have found annoying.


Try the albums Erotica or Bedtime Stories. I found those quite annoying. Though I admit I've only heard a couple songs from each. But it was obvious I really dislike this style.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> Try the albums Erotica or Bedtime Stories. I found those quite annoying. Though I admit I've only heard a couple songs from each. But it was obvious I really dislike this style.


Curiously, I'm not actually searching for annoying music!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am - but purely in the interests of research.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I disagree about the 80's thing. But I guess I'm used to the criticism of the 80's. Madonna and Michael Jackson are probably the things I dislike most about the 80's. But plenty of 80's Pop I like. Maybe some of them are more tied up with Rock than RnB though.


Funnily enough (albeit i was very young) Jacko and Madonna were the things i liked the most from the 80's aside Pepsi and a few great cheesy movies.... oh and microwaves.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Eviticus said:


> Funnily enough (albeit i was very young) Jacko and Madonna were the things i liked the most from the 80's aside Pepsi and a few great cheesy movies.... oh and microwaves.


That's fine. You like RnB more than I do I guess. Because they are a fusion of Pop and RnB imo. I prefer more Rock in my Pop. Like the band the Outfield. They got the mix right. 



To add to this thread, Loco-motion I could see being an annoying song.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> To add to this thread, Locomotion I could see being an annoying song.


Awwww, I like that one! But that doesn't matter - it's interesting to swap opinions.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Awwww, I like that one! But that doesn't matter - it's interesting to swap opinions.


I'm ok with that song as well. But yeah that song maybe a bit too catchy for some people. Along with Two of Hearts. Stacey Q making it big for a little while. Heck I like pure pop. Only when it gets laced with RnB do I find it annoying. That's not pop imo. I don't know what it is. I guess we can say Pop is a very versatile genre.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd sneak Styx's Mr. Roboto in there somewhere, despite it's well intended warnings about the de-humanizing effects of technology. It is catchy, perhaps, but that's pretty much a requirement for being annoying.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

"Sexy MF" - the moment Prince crossed the line from silly/eccentric to stupid/bonkers


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Eviticus said:


> Funnily enough (albeit i was very young) Jacko and Madonna were the things i liked the most from the 80's aside Pepsi and a few great cheesy movies.... oh and microwaves.


I personally find Michael Jackson and Madonna to be two of the groups/individuals whose pop music I like the most - especially Jackson from his early days through to the end. I grew up loving to dance, and I think it's hard not to like Jackson (and to a lesser extent Madonna) if you really like to dance.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I don't like dancing. Which I guess is part of the reason I don't like Madonna and Michael Jackson. The 80's have so much more than those 2. It's unfortunate a lot of the 80's music has been forgotten.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Benny and the Jets
Arrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Cant reach for the dial fast enough.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Benny and the Jets
> Arrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> Cant reach for the dial fast enough.


Funny that...another one of the most ubiquitous figures in pop music in the last decades of the 20thC (like Abba, Michael Jackson) where with the exception of _Crocodile Rock_ (I plead youth, M'lud) I never felt compelled to go out and buy a single record. Having said that, I can call three to mind that I did like hearing on the radio - _Island Girl, Philadelphia Freedom_ and _Lucy in the Sky_ - and I did like _The Lion King._


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Some of these aren't 20thC (see OP) and Madonna at least has some pedigree as a decent pop artist. Perhaps you'd like to name some of hers that are particularly annoying?


I've always liked "Material Girl"


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

moody said:


> I've always liked "Material Girl"


Oh come ON Moody!! You and I have got completely the wrong end of the stick. We're supposed to be declaring what _annoys _us...


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> Yeah I don't like dancing. Which I guess is part of the reason I don't like Madonna and Michael Jackson. The 80's have so much more than those 2. It's unfortunate a lot of the 80's music has been forgotten.


I agree a lot of 80's music has been forgotten and a good job too in many cases
All that 'new age romantic' stuff e.g. Spandau Ballet really was nonsense


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

If I wanted to torture myself I could think of many songs to put in "other", but from the selection provided, I vote for "Don't worry, be happy".

This song inspires many emotions, not of them happy.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

1. Anything by that punk Eminem
2. Any rap/hiphop/r&b/whatever tune with annyoning vocoder-effect auto-tune vocals.

/thread


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This one could damage your health, especially if you listen to the end & get the yucky talk monologue. Why did they *do* that?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

For some reason that makes me (unfortunately) remember this one:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Barry Manilow - Ready to Take a Chance again. lol This might be annoying to some. But I kind of like it actually. lol


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Funny that...another one of the most ubiquitous figures in pop music in the last decades of the 20thC (like Abba, Michael Jackson) where with the exception of _Crocodile Rock_ (I plead youth, M'lud) I never felt compelled to go out and buy a single record. Having said that, I can call three to mind that I did like hearing on the radio - _Island Girl, Philadelphia Freedom_ and _Lucy in the Sky_ - and I did like _The Lion King._


I bought a few Elton CDs for the first time a couple years back. Tumbleweed Connection is a good one. I also picked up Captain Fantastic... some of it is a bit slick, but I love the title track, and Someone Saved My Life Tonight.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

SimonNZ said:


> For some reason that makes me (unfortunately) remember this one:


Now do "Chuck," Shirley.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> I'd sneak Styx's Mr. Roboto in there somewhere, despite it's well intended warnings about the de-humanizing effects of technology. It is catchy, perhaps, but that's pretty much a requirement for being annoying.







Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . oohhhhhhhhhhhhh. . . I'm doubled-over. . .I'm crying. Awesome.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> This one could damage your health.


This whole topic could damage your health.  I still haven't recovered from some of the videos.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

So many candidates, including anything by The Jackson 5, The Osmonds and disco in general...

But I'd have to say The Captain and Tennille's "Love Will Keep Us Together," partly because the song is a vast overdose of sappiness and partly because Tennille's voice affects me like nails on a blackboard! BTW, so as to avoid any implication of snark, I was sorry to hear of their divorce.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anyone remember Johnny Ray and the cringeworthy "Cry" from 1951 ?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have heard it & just listened to it again on YouTube, but had to turn it off after a few seconds... :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Johnny Ray's singing went straight to one's tear ducts. I just read that in a 20th Century American History book.

Can anyone here verify with eyewitness testimony?

Inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Johnny Ray's singing went straight to one's tear ducts. I just read that in a 20th Century American History book.


Tears of sheer unadulterated exasperation?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Tears of sheer unadulterated exasperation?


I believe he had a successful career though during television's infancy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I didn't see "What's New, Pussycat?" Must be that left brain, right brain thing.

Am I the only one here who absolutely cannot stand Tom Jones' singing?

If I am, I'll re-take that brain test.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

There is something too big-shouldered about his voice. I don't like 'Delilah' much either...


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Years ago when I was playing in cover bands a staple in every set was a song by The Eagles - Lyin' Eyes. The reason it irritated me was due to it seeming to go on forever and ever. And when we'd get a request for it (we gigged four or five times Friday-Sunday) if was often accompanied by "...and can you make it the LP version?" So there was no escape. _And_, it was in G. 
Woe.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> Years ago when I was playing in cover bands a staple in every set was a song by The Eagles - Lyin' Eyes. The reason it irritated me was due to it seeming to go on forever and ever. And when we'd get a request for it (we gigged four or five times Friday-Sunday) if was often accompanied by "...and can you make it the LP version?" So there was no escape. _And_, it was in G.
> Woe.


Certain songs are really not bad, or even good, but you just don't want to hear them again, at least not for a while longer. I can see how "Lyin' Eyes" could make that list, particularly if you have to perform it a lot, but my two front runners are "Stairway to Heaven" and "Freebird."


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

My current ear-worm - sorry.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

sospiro, how *could* you!


----------



## Pstate (Feb 27, 2014)

Macarena is horrible


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I've thought of another couple that are sort of linked together.
Again, when I was playing covers we did a medley of car songs. One of them was 'Little GTO' by Ronnie and the Daytonas. I 'got' to sing the falsetto. Singing the falsetto for Little GTO is not my idea of a good time. For a start, I don't own (or rent) a truss.
The other is based around a recurring nightmare... I'm at a Beach Boys gig and near the end Bruce Johnston suffers an overdose of ego. The call goes out to the audience; "Anyone familiar enough with the catalogue and can help us out on this last number?" - I raise my hand and I'm beckoned to the stage. What will it be? God Only Knows? This Whole World? Cabinessence? No. _Barbara Ann_.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Aww - Barb'ra Ann? ... Tho' thinking about being trapped in an elevator with it, maybe yeah!*


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

The only song I hate as much as "My Way" is "She's Having My Baby" (or "Honey", or "The Candy Man"....)


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy*

"I'm Too Sexy" is sung from the point of view of a histrionic-narcissistic fashion model. The song's lyrics express (over) confidence that his personal level of sexiness makes him too sexy for numerous things, most notably his shirt ("so sexy it hurts"). The list also includes "my love (love's going to leave me)", "Milan, New York, and Japan", "your party (no way I'm disco dancing)", "my car (too sexy by far)", "my hat (what d'you think about that?)", "my cat (poor *****... poor pussycat)", and the song itself: "...and I'm too sexy for this song", at which point the song abruptly ends - Wikipedia


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm Too Sexy is actually a funny song.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

sospiro said:


> My current ear-worm - sorry.


It's as bad as I remember.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

sospiro said:


> My current ear-worm - sorry.


Wow! 0_o Was this a serious song, or some parody, like "The Fox Song" by Ylvis? Please tell me it was at least meant as a children's song.

I don't even know where to go with most irritating. There are so many songs that pre-date me, that may have been good when new, but then became tired and irritating after years of overplay. How many rebellious rock songs have now been co-opted into corporate commercials selling cars or who knows what else?

Most Beatles songs have become this way for me. "Yesterday," which I'm sure was a fine song originally, is now firmly associated with elevator music. Not exactly related, but similar . . . "Imagine," by John Lennon. How many people spout how inspirational it is and have no idea of the ideology underlying it. I once heard some religious person quoting it . . . seemingly oblivious to the line, "Imagine there's no heaven. It's easy if you try."

Then there are those other songs that get played to death. Stairway to Heaven, Hotel California, and, especially here in Alabama, Freebird and Sweet Home Alabama.

I will add to the list virtually any song by Justin Bieber, Katy Perry, Madonna, and Beyonce. I will expand that out to every boy band of the 90's and 2000's, including, but not limited to: The Backstreet Boys, New Kids on the Block, 98 Degrees, 'N Sync, Color Me Badd.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Try this one, a particularly good example of 70's excellence :lol:


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I've always thought the Beatles' "Love Me Do" is one of the most insipid popular pop songs of all time.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Long-Haired Lover From Liverpool by Little Jimmy Osmond.


The Osmonds best album was imo The Plan but all else was dross and Little Jimmy's effort tarnished the name of a city I've quite a fondness for and so I'm in total agreement. Now, where is he and how do I turn back time and shoot him :lol:


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Try this one, a particularly good example of 70's excellence :lol:


Oh no, I hate you as I'd forgotten all about that one and so many months of expensive therapy will now have to be repeated, grr


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

DrMike said:


> I will add to the list virtually any song by Justin Bieber


Please please not on Bad Boy's B'day who, um, by now may be over the bidet calling "Hughie"


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

moody said:


> The Scaffold doing Lily the Pink was my favourite party record--I've still got it !


I have a fondness for Liverpool so won't hear a word said against The Beatles, The Scaffold, Gerry and The Pacemakers. Echo and The Bunnymen, Lightning Seeds, A Flock of Seagulls or The Teardrop Explodes. I can even cope with The Searchers, Frankie Goes to Hollywood, The Zutons and The La's. OK, I draw the line at Atomic Kitten and Cilla Black even though I have a heart.

I also have fondness's for Amsterdam, Glasgow, London, Paris, Chamonix, NY, Rome, LA, San Francisco and Banff.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Speaking of Cilla Black -






Aaaagh! Aaagh! Make it stop!!! 

Is it me, or can you hear some plummy tones beneath the Liverpudlian accent?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Haut Parleur said:


> I have a fondness for Liverpool so won't hear a word said against ....
> 
> I also have fondness's for Amsterdam, Glasgow, London, Paris, Chamonix, NY, Rome, LA, San Francisco and Banff.


Even for the LiverBirds Peanut Butter? Or what about their Diddley Daddy?


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Even for the LiverBirds Peanut Butter? Or what about their Diddley Daddy?


Ah, the cruel hand of moderation strikes...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> Ah, the cruel hand of moderation strikes...


Well, quite - all things in moderation - ban mawkish excess!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, yuck....


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, kind of rots yer teeth with the whole sickly sweetness of it.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm very young but songs from the 20 century that I found annoying: Sugar, sugar by The Archies, Like a Virgin by Madonna, Barbie Girl by Aqua, Girl Just Wanna Have Fun by Cindy Lauper, a song I don't remember the name by The Spice Girls, etc. 
I find Imagine a very overrated song. It is famous for the message, more in young people, who tend to rebel against religion, society and polity. I can't believe that Rolling Stone magazine considered this song the third best song of the 20 century.
I like My Way, I don't find it annoying, and though the song may sound egocentric, for me is just a old man near to death who reflects about his life.
I find this topic funny. I laugh with the videos you post.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Who could resist Yummy Yummy Yummy by the Ohio Express?






But one of the very finest 20th century English-language lieder is, of course, My Sharona, The Knack.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Celine Dion's "My Heart Will Go On". Way over-played.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

I think the biggest problem with pop music is that it is very much a product of its immediate environment. Most of what we are posting here is music from several decades ago that now appears very kitschy, even campy. Yet in their original context were probably not as off-putting or irritating. I recall being forced to watch Lawrence Welk reruns whenever I visited my grandparents, and hating every minute of it, but recognize that at the time, it was highly popular. A few works transcend their times and still appeal to listeners today, but mostly out of nostalgic reasoning. 

The ones that come off as most irritating to me are those that were only ever intended to sell records, and have nothing to do with musicianship. So when I hear the latest pop song, scientifically geared to stimulate the target audience (usually pre-teens and teens), with vocals so washed through computers that performers dare not ever go onstage without lip-syncing, for fear of people realizing they actually have no non-computer enhanced talent, those are the ones that irritate me the most.

I like Sinatra's "My Way" for that reason. He wasn't the most talented. He didn't have the best voice. But it was his voice, and he would go out and sing that song and sell it. You knew he could feel it - he didn't give a damn whether you approved of him or not, he did it his way. I'll take the "Hey Paula" with its dripping sentimentality and kitschy (by today's standards) lyrics any day of the week, and twice on Sundays, over the Beyonce/Jay-Z travesty of a love song "Drunk in Love."


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

No-one has mentioned 'The birdie song' or that one about a frog.

I hate funerals and am seeing more of them alas with yet more sooner rather than later increasingly likely on my horizon.

Apologies for sinking us oldies into depression but when I passed 45 my kids said it'd all be downhill thereafter - such a cheery bunch


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Isn't there about fifteen minutes of supreme wisdom that alights on your shoulder when you're eighty-five and a half, though?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

How much is that doggie ... in the window? Woof woof .... The one with the .... blah blah di blah .... woof woof!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Isn't there about fifteen minutes of supreme wisdom that alights on your shoulder when you're eighty-five and a half, though?


Hopefully I'll be able to let you know in 35 years or so but I've been waiting far too long for Eliot's 'Wisdom of age' mooted in his 'Four Quartets' - in fact I've been waiting ever since I learnt that set of poems at Uni.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> _Mull of Kintyre_ is up there, but I think this list could be comprised entirely of Paul McCartney Christmas songs, including the absolute worst _Simply Havin' a Wonderful Christmas Time _and slightly less egregious fare like _Pipes of Peace_. Truthfully the occasion doesn't matter; if Paul McCartney wrote it, I probably hate it.


I would agree that Sir Paul didn't write the best Christmas songs but I think his solo stuff is very underrated. When you consider his age, the stuff he wrote as Fireman and the last few solo studio albums were pretty good. Better than other 60 and 70 year old singer/songwriters for sure.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, I do not know most of the songs discussed in this thread, but the songs I do know are actually rather popular so more people seem to like them than most other songs. It would be interesting to have a poll such as this one with a very large number of voters and a large number of potential songs (which people would have heard). The top most irritating songs presumably would have something in common (i.e. some reason that a large number chose those songs over all the others). Could people actually figure out what contributed to make the top irritating songs irritating?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

mmsbls said:


> Could people actually figure out what contributed to make the top irritating songs irritating?


Banal lyrics; twee sentiment; idiosyncratic vocal style; simplistically repetitive....

...and so irritatingly catchy enough to persuade punters to buy in their hundreds of thousands!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> How much is that doggie ... in the window? Woof woof .... The one with the .... blah blah di blah .... woof woof!


Aaaaaaaaaargh! Now try this:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Taggart said:


> Aaaaaaaaaargh! Now try this:


That would be horrendous until you realize that he's part of the crazy Spike Jones Band.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

moody said:


> That would be horrendous until you realize that he's part of the crazy Spike Jones Band.


good countertenor.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

No -one has mentioned the Frogs Chorus yet which is a relief as i have always had a soft spot for it. 
Funnily enough i have a soft spot for 'Nelly the elephant' too - maybe because of it's rock edge although i would understand that making the list instead of the likes of Mull of Kintyre which is more of a serious record.

There are 2 bands i can think of that produce the most irratating songs ever just between them; Black Lace (The birdie song, Superman and agadoo) and 10cc (dreadlock holiday, cry, Donna)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What an annoying Christmas song.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> What an annoying Christmas song.


Isn't it! Christmas is the excuse for some of the worst pop-song outrages, imo. 

(@Eviticus, I like 'Nelly the elephant' too - the atavistic bit where she hears the call of the wild and leaves the circus behind usually makes me pipe a tear or two. I'm terrible!)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Eviticus said:


> 10cc (dreadlock holiday, cry, Donna)


Cry is by Godley and Creme (ex 10CC).


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

Eviticus said:


> and 10cc (dreadlock holiday, cry, Donna)


...and also some of the most lovely songs - Old Wild Men, for example - and the most fun - Clockwork Creep.

(Dreadlock Holiday was by 5cc)


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I thought I said it before somewhere but it's Monday, Monday by Mamas and Papas. What a gay group name, anyway.

Thanks for the correction, KenOC!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Serge said:


> I thought I said it before somewhere but it's Monday, Monday by Mothers and Papas. What a gay group name, anyway.


"The Mamas and The Papas".


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, could be. I wouldn't know the difference. And yes, Mamas, of course.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to go with "Does Your Chewing Gum Lose It's Flavor On The Bedpost Overnight?" As the most obnoxious pop song ever written.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

All other nominations pale in comparison with...My Ding-a-ling.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, KenOC, that's probably the highest card that could have been played. I'd have to go to the 21st century--to the song "Roses," by Outkast, to be specific--for a comparably irritating chorus.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

^^^^ that is from one heck of an album tho. Definitely a soft spot. A special mention to "Who let the dogs out?" for me


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I'm very young but songs from the 20 century that I found annoying: Sugar, sugar by The Archies, Like a Virgin by Madonna, Barbie Girl by Aqua, Girl Just Wanna Have Fun by Cindy Lauper, a song I don't remember the name by The Spice Girls, etc.
> I find Imagine a very overrated song. It is famous for the message, more in young people, who tend to rebel against religion, society and polity. I can't believe that Rolling Stone magazine considered this song the third best song of the 20 century.
> I like My Way, I don't find it annoying, and though the song may sound egocentric, for me is just a old man near to death who reflects about his life.
> I find this topic funny. I laugh with the videos you post.


Yeah. Sugar, Sugar. Hated that song!


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I flipping hate The Joker by Steve Miller Band. The song is cringeworthy in every possible way... The lyrics are terrible, and the guitar whistling effect is terrible and cheesy.

It really doesn't help that every single classic rock/oldies station I can find plays that song every other hour, and everybody else seems to like it. 

I also hate just about anything by John Mellencamp. Not only is his music just flat out annoying (I think when I was really young I heard it way too much, and never particularly cared for it, so it's just jarring now), but the themes of his music also really annoy me on a personal level. Of course, alongside country, my region of the US just loves to play him, because he's all about small towns and Jesus, which I am not.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Bassoonist said:


> I also hate just about anything by John Mellencamp. Not only is his music just flat out annoying (I think when I was really young I heard it way too much, and never particularly cared for it, so it's just jarring now), but the themes of his music also really annoy me on a personal level. Of course, alongside country, my region of the US just loves to play him, because he's all about small towns and Jesus, which I am not.


I don't see Mellencamp as having the mainstream country music small town/Jesus take at all. He's actually a bit more like Springsteen with a slightly different geographic focus. He's nostalgic but not jinogistic, and in fact gets a lot of guff from the real 'murkin crowd.

That's not to say I'm a big Mellencamp fan, a song like Pink Houses ("Ain't that America") rivals Born in the USA for the not-really-a-patriotic-anthem crown. But I may be misinterpreting your criticism.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

For me the most annoying song would have to be The Sign by Ace of Base from their album The Sign (Arista 18740-2) 1992. But in all fairness, every song on the album is annoying.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hpowders said:


> "How Much Is That Doggy In The Window?" could cause me to break out with acne.
> Of course I've only heard the original, digitally re-mastered in modern sound.
> Have no idea how it sounded back when it was first released. History books tell me it was a relatively peaceful time on earth.


Argh. That's the one that popped into my head when I read the thread title. And now the thread has been bumped... argh again. The tail is waggeling.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ukko said:


> Argh. That's the one that popped into my head when I read the thread title. And now the thread has been bumped... argh again. The tail is waggeling.


When new members start exploring the site they find and resurrect the old threads.
I wind up getting some "likes" from new members for posts I may have written last December!!!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I have already disgusted some people with this song... it's your turn!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The worst for me are "My heart will go on" by Celine Dion and "Butterfly Kisses" by whoever wrecked that train, Bob or Bill somebody if I remember right.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

"Don't take the girl" is another horrible one. You have to hear it if you haven't already. Not while driving, though - you might hit somebody while you're cringing.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Centropolis said:


> Celine Dion's "My Heart Will Go On". Way over-played.


The first time it was played it was over-played.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> "I'm Too Sexy" is sung from the point of view of a histrionic-narcissistic fashion model. The song's lyrics express (over) confidence that his personal level of sexiness makes him too sexy for numerous things, most notably his shirt ("so sexy it hurts"). The list also includes "my love (love's going to leave me)", "Milan, New York, and Japan", "your party (no way I'm disco dancing)", "my car (too sexy by far)", "my hat (what d'you think about that?)", "my cat (poor *****... poor pussycat)", and the song itself: "...and I'm too sexy for this song", at which point the song abruptly ends - Wikipedia


You'd feel differently about this song if you identified with it as closely as I do.

That probably goes for all pop music.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

"I believe I can fly" annoys me a little bit. I spend the entire song wanting to tell the guy, "That's fine, but take off from the ground instead of the top of anything like a bridge or a building."


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

DrMike said:


> I will add to the list virtually any song by Justin Bieber, Katy Perry, Madonna, and Beyonce. I will expand that out to every boy band of the 90's and 2000's, including, but not limited to: The Backstreet Boys, New Kids on the Block, 98 Degrees, 'N Sync, Color Me Badd.


I don't know most of the people in that list, but Madonna is actually a fairly progressive musician. She'd be one of my picks for "most underrated pop musician."


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Wonderful thread. I enjoyed this one very much! 

No one mentioned: 

- Vanilla Ice: Ice Ice Baby 

- Who Let the Dogs Out (actually this is good in a campy way but not everyone appreciates that sort of thing) 

- The Carpenters: Top of Creation 

- (whoever): the theme song from Friends (no one told you life was gonna be this way etc)

- anything by Roxette 

- anything by Ricky Martin 

- Breakfast at Tiffany's - this was ok the first time I heard it; I hope never to hear it again 

- anything by MC Hammer - and that includes "Have You Seen Her" 

- Don McLean: American Pie - no amount of drugs or grief justifies this 

- Bette Midler... let me single out "God is Watching Us" because its lyrics actually mean the opposite of their intention 

- The Eagles: Love will Keep Us Alive

- U2: Beautiful Day 

- Tiffany: I Think We're Alone Now (admittedly in 6th grade I thought this was hot, but that is why we don't let 6th graders make any decisions more important than pizza toppings) 

- the remake of Springsteen's Secret Garden that had the lines from that movie in it

- Wake me up before you go go 

- Michael Bolton's version of - well, anything, but I'm thinking of - When a Man Loves a Woman 

- Do it Like they Do on the Discovery Channel (not even this group's worst song; that would be Yellow Fever)

- This Magic Moment (when Lou Reed redid he showed he knew how bad it was) 

And some bonuses for those of us who grew up listening to Christian rock and pop: 

- Stryper: To Hell with the Devil

- Carman: Who's in the House?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

science said:


> Wonderful thread. I enjoyed this one very much!
> 
> No one mentioned:
> 
> ...


----
It's the Vanilla Ice all the way for me.

_"Up on the stage I rock the mike like a vandal!"_

-- Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . That still makes me laugh; almost as much as his movie:






(0:56+)

The Audacity of Nope.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*Prepare to be Napalmed*






Check out the dance moves at 03:30-03:41.

I can't stop laughing. . . literally.

People pay money for this.

_"I'm uh hip-hop puppet."_


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Plastic Bertrand's Ca plane pour moi....and now someone has kindly translated the deep and meaningful lyrics for youtube.


----------

